# Patching small holes and gel coat



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I used white gel coat with wax added, ( I was told if you use wax added gel coat it sticks better) sienna tint for color match and cabosil to thicken. Then sanded from 200 -1500 then buffed. Looks like brand new. Tint the color then add cabosil before adding hardener. Getting the color correct was the hardest part. I have some photos in a thread somewhere here. Good luck it is very rewarding.


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

the wax doesnt make it stick better, but it purpose is to aid in sanding and not drying tacky/sticky, gelcoat is desiged to be sprayed against a mold and remain tacky for successive layers of glass , ie woven roving ,matt, cloth stitchmat etc, so always put a 'sanding solution' in it you can order it or some plastic places sell it like advanced plastics and it will be much easier to sand!


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> the wax doesnt make it stick better, but it purpose is to aid in sanding and not drying tacky/sticky, gelcoat is desiged to be sprayed against a mold and remain tacky for successive layers of glass , ie woven roving ,matt, cloth stitchmat etc, so always put a 'sanding solution' in it you can order it or some plastic places sell it like advanced plastics and it will be much easier to sand!



gel coat - there's 2 types
laminating and "air dry"

laminating gel,it requies either a wax additive added to it,or,after it's applied,sprayed with PVA - that type gel coat,it will not fully kick,when exposed to the atmosphere...

"air dry gel" it has a wax additive added to it,it will fully kick,when exposed to the atmosphere...

adding a wax,isn't a "sanding aid"...


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I cant tell you why but it worked great


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> I cant tell you why but it worked great



nice !!!!

it worked well,due to the fact it had a wax in it !!

good for you !!

where's the pictures ?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > the wax doesnt make it stick better, but it purpose is to aid in sanding and not drying tacky/sticky, gelcoat is desiged to be sprayed against a mold and remain tacky for successive layers of glass , ie woven roving ,matt, cloth stitchmat etc, so always put a 'sanding solution' in it you can order it or some plastic places sell it like advanced plastics and it will be much easier to sand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhm, they sell wax to be mixed into gelcoat with no wax, and it's labeled "Sanding Aid". It allows the gelcoat to fully cure without it staying tacky. 

Or you can just buy gelcoat with wax already in it. 

So buddy wasn't too wrong. The actual label of said wax says "Sanding Aid" large across it.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I post ed pics here a while back if I can find the thread I will post it. Since using the wax added I didnt think I would have to wax those spots ever again


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Here are some photos of repairs I did. They are a little tough to compare before and after 
http://s1075.beta.photobucket.com/user/curt5962/media/Gelcoat%20repairs/gelcoatrepairs009.jpg.html?sort=6&o=2#/user/curt5962/media/Gelcoat%20repairs/gelcoatrepairs011.jpg.html?sort=6&o=3&_suid=1361917714845046161532488183565


----------

